# Aaaaakkkk!  Spiders in my pillow case!!!



## pjrose (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, I admit it, I don't like Spiders.  I don't do a whole big shrieking thing when I see one, and I am perfectly capable of taking care of most spiders all by myself, except the really huge ones.  (Really huge hairy ones with fangs are the worst.)

HOWEVER I DO NOT LIKE spiders inside my pillow case.  A few sheet changes ago when I pulled the case off of my pillow there was a VERY big spider sitting on the pillow   - I did shriek that time, and DH caught it in a plastic cup and took it out to the woods  (nice guy, huh!).  

I think I peered inside my pillowcases for a few weeks after that, just in case there was another one lurking inside.

So tonight when we changed the sheets there was ANOTHER ONE in my pillowcase     !  No, it wasn't the same guy DH relocated to the woods - this one was not as big and was a different color.  And I didn't shriek, just let out a moderate yelp.  

Pretty creepy, huh!  The idea that I've been sleeping with my head in such close proximity to two spiders, separated only by a thin piece of cotton.....yikes! 

Is anyone going to admit to checking their pillowcases tonight  ??


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 1, 2011)

How about admitting that my pillows will all be on the floor tonight. I don't want to look for spiders, it would freak me out if I found one. I've never heard of them getting inside a pillow case, isn't this very unusual?


----------



## Don (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds to me like its time to set off some bug bombs in the house.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2011)

You need to put that pillow in the dryer on high heat and tumble it for a while with a dryer sheet.  It will kill anything that lurks inside the pillow.


----------



## Tia (Jun 1, 2011)

better yet time for a new pillow and the spidery one goes to the trash! ack


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2011)

We don't have many bugs in Colorado.  I don't know if spiders lay eggs in pillow, but that's what I would do, just tumble it to freshen.  But I understand why Tia would say to throw away that pillow.  Pillows are hard to replace, at least for me, because my pillows are wonderful and rare to find.  I am just picky about pillows.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 1, 2011)

Remind me never to sleep in your guest room...   

Dave, creeped out...


----------



## pjrose (Jun 1, 2011)

They weren't IN the pillow - just on it, in between the zipped pillow protector and the outer pillow case.  Maybe they found my favorite pillow as comfy as I do. 

We live in the woods, and spiders are part of the landscape.  I'd guess that we find around 3-4 a day in the house, and of course there are many many more in the walls.  It's ok to find them on a wall, but my bed should be OFF LIMITS.  

Throwing out the pillow or heating it won't help - these weren't the same species and they weren't nesting in there, it was just a good dark place to hide, I guess.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd move....


----------



## Elan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd be checking whether my kids were laughing hysterically.........


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 1, 2011)

Does the laundry area where you fold the pillowcases have many spiders?  If so, maybe as soon as you remove the laundry from the dryer, take it to your bedroom to fold and then put away.  Don't leave it on a folding table in the laundry room for periods of time.  I say this because my laundry room is in the basement and that is where we see the most spiders.  

You could also check the drawers or closets where you store your bedding to see if anybody is living in there.
You can also try those sticky spider traps.  Put them under your bed and see what you catch.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2011)

At the risk of raising the ire of the chemical averse. I'd have a spray outfit dose the perimeter of the house with 'spider barrier' then have an exterminator do the interior. The spiders can live outside- I live inside!

Live and let live only goes sooooo far.

Jim Ricks


----------

